# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  طريقة تفعيل اوامر اصلاح IMEI على واجهة الانفنتى ميركل CM2

## kojyy

*بالنسبة لمن يمتلك بوكس الانفنتى ميركل CM2  ولا تظهر عندة اوامر التعامل مع IMEI  يتبع الاتى   
اولا : الاوامر غير مفعلة كما هو موضح بالصورة   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
ثانيا : نقوم بفتح برنامج DONGL MANAGER   حمل من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ونتبع الخطوات كما هو مبين بالصورة   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
ثالثا : الان ظهرت اوامر التعامل مع IMEI  كما موضح بالصورة   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
تقبلوا تحياتى *

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم اخي مجدي_

----------


## mohamed eid

ازاي افعل اوامر imi علي واجهه cm2

----------


## kojyy

> ازاي افعل اوامر imi علي واجهه cm2

 ا*خى محمد اهلا بك وباستفساراتك 
بس الموضوع اللى مشروح هو اجابة سؤالك
قم بتحميل برنامج* *DONGL MANAGER**  من الرابط الموجود بالمشاركة ثم قم بتنفيذ الخطوات السابقة 
معك للمتابعة حتى يتم تفعيل الاوامر*

----------


## kojyy

> _تسلم اخي مجدي_

 *شرفنى مرورك يا مدير*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*تسلم ايدك يامجدي
حل حقيقي ومجرب*

----------


## kojyy

> *تسلم ايدك يامجدي
> حل حقيقي ومجرب*

 *شرفنى مرورك يا مدير*

----------


## الجمك

مشكور

----------


## عامر شاهين

_شكرا جزيلا_

----------


## alialkrar

لك منى كل الشكر

----------


## helpo

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ياسر جمال عباس

شكر استاد مجدى

----------

